# A Duck Call



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2014)

This is a duck call for a 5 1/2 year old Great Grand Daughter that wants one of everything Pa Pa makes. I can't say no to her.

It sounds like a duck (sometimes).



 


Ray

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RW Mackey (Jan 8, 2014)

Doesn't matter what it sounds like Ray, she will love it just the same. Great, Granddaughter now that's too cool. I just got my first granddaughter last year after 4 grandsons, she owns me. Gotta love it.

Roy


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got that right. The Mother (one of the Grand Daighters) doesn't like it. Great Granddaughter called and said Mommy said she could only blow it outside. I said that was ok. She said oookay, Bye.

They are special.

Ray


----------

